# Good substitute for Baytril



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Any known WORKING good substitutes for Baytril and the pros/cons?

I have never used Baytril - so any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can use the SEARCH engine: using the words BAYTRIL or BAYTRIL SUBSTITUTE.

Here is what I came up with in a second:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=205777&postcount=7


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

irishsyndicate said:


> Any known WORKING good substitutes for Baytril and the pros/cons?
> 
> I have never used Baytril - so any feedback appreciated.


What is the illness ? I always thought Baytril was a shot gun approach. If you know what the infection is, then using a rifle shot might actually be the best way to go.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Vet gave my bird an injection of Baytril as a shot gun/jump start approach. The long course treatment was with Cipro.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, they give birds Cipro. If I remember correctly, that is a high dollar antibiotic for humans.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The chemical composition of Baytril (Enrofloxacin) and Ciprofloxacin are very similar. My vet prefers Cipro for birds as he feels it is less harsh on their organs (kidneys, liver) than Baytril. I truly don't believe that "brand name" Baytril can be purchased in the U.S. any longer, but you can still find the generic from some of the pigeon supply houses AND you can order Cipro from a Mexican pharmacy at a very decent price and without a prescription.

Terry


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

You can order the Baytril from Mexico as well. The 2% is the dosage you want not the 5% as it is too strong. I have found no substitute works as well as Baytril. It comes in injectable or a pump for putting in the water. It is a "shotgun" medication, it is by far the most effective for any bacteria infections as it will "cure all" in a very short time. Do remember if you decide to aquire some of this that it is a federal crime to use on any fowl and possess without a valid prescription. I totally disagree with this and have read all the pros and cons as to why the med was outlawed, but it is what it is.
Ken


----------

